# Teichbau mit Steilufer - wie sinnvoll die Erdseite sichern?



## Jochen_K (21. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin wieder mit meinem Projekt beschäftig, der 2. Schwimmteich soll entstehen.
Den ersten habe ich grundsätzlich nach dem NG Strickmuster erstellt und war insgesamt auch sehr zufrieden. Bei unserem neuen Projekt muss (will) ich aufgrund der örtlichen Gegebenheiten an einer Seite zur Terrasse mit steilen Wänden arbeiten statt dem Stufenbau wie von NG vorgeschlagen.
Nun haben wir relativ lockeren Boden und ich frage mich, wie ich diesen nun sowohl während dem Bau, aber auch später gegen abrutschen sichere.

Wie seid ihr in solchen Fällen vorgegangen?
Sollte ich an den steilen Seiten eine Mauer setzen um das Erdreich an ungewollten Eigenbewegungen zu hindern?
Wahrscheinlich werde ich den Teich auch wieder mit der NG Verbundmatte und Beton befestigen, das hat mir (bis auf die sehr raue Oberfläche beim ersten Teich sehr gut gefallen.
Reicht das evtl. Schon bei lockerem Boden aus als Befestigung wenn der Teich befällt ist oder sollte ich den Untergrund dennoch extra sichern am Steilufer?

Bei meinem ersten Projekt hatten wir extremen Lehmboden, da hat sich gar nichts bewegt...

Freue mich auf eure Anregungen zum Thema, bitte aber keine Alternativen zum Steilufer, in dem Bereich soll es so werden ;-)

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Zacky (22. Sep. 2019)

Hallo.

Um eine senkrchte Steilkante zu befestigen, macht das Erstellen einer Stützmauer schon Sinn. Diese Mauer muss dann aber auch so konstruiert sein, dass sie dem Gegendruck des Erdreiches (während der Bauphase zumindest) auch standhält. Also je nach Planung, die Mauer in einem U oder gar in einem H stellen. Auch ist die Höhe der Steilwand ein Punkt der Berücksichtigung finden sollte. Die Mauer würde ich aus rein praktischen Gründen aus Betonschalsteinen errichten und etwas Bewährungsstahl einlegen. Wenn es nicht ganz senkrecht werden soll/muss, kann man das Erdreich auch mit Metallgewebematten und Beton "verputzen", was sich bei etwas festeren Sand sicherlich besser macht, als wenn es märkische Heide ist. Das musst Du aber alleine beurteilen.

Wenn der Teich später befüllt und der Bereich hinter der Wand wieder verfüllt ist, hat diese Wand/Mauer keine wirkliche Funktion mehr, außer das sie wie eine Wurzelsperre funktionert. Ausgenommen natürlich, man muss den Teich komplett leer pumpen, denn dann sollte die Wand natürlich auch halten.

Was sich jetzt meiner Kenntnis entzieht, ist, ob die Ufermatte nach NG auch bei richtigen Steilwänden so einfach funktioniert oder ob dazu evtl. doch ein gewisser Mindestneigungswinkel erforderlich ist.


----------



## Jochen_K (22. Sep. 2019)

Moin Zacky,

Danke für deine Antwort!
Anbei habe ich mal ein Bild angefügt, die vier roten Bereiche sollen die Steilwände werden.
[album=medium]3195[/album]

Dabei muss ich keine 90 grad erreichen, ich rechne mit grob 15-20 grad Neigung, aber eben keine Stufenbildung.
Ufermatte soll in dem Bereich keine hin, lediglich die aufgeklebte Verbundmatte von NG die dann entsprechend mit Beton eingeschlämmt wird.

Spannend wird für mich auch die Frage nach dem Filter, wozu ich aber noch einen eigenen Thread eröffnen werde.
Den alten Teich habe ich mit BG Filterteich gebaut. Hat grundsätzlich gut funktioniert, allerdings war es schon heftig wie schnell dieser verlandet.
Aktuell überlege ich eine Kombination aus Filterteich und „technischem Filter“ mit Luftheber. Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass mein Platz wie bei vielen anderen auch eher begrenzt ist...

Noch dazu habe ich bisher nicht geschnallt, wie zum Geier ihr einen Bodenablauf bei einem in die Erde eingelassenen Filter betreibt oder hängt da dann eine externe Pumpe dran?


----------



## DbSam (22. Sep. 2019)

Moin Jochen,

wenn die vier roten Bereiche miteinander verbunden sind und nicht jeweils einzeln stehen, dann sollte das so funktionieren.
Aber bitte kein 11,5er Mäuerchen ...
Zumindest die beiden freistehenden Enden sollten dann schon 24er sein.
Edit:  
Keine Maße angegeben ...
Es ist zu überlegen, die letzte linke Wand mit einem kleinen weiteren Knick zu stabilisieren.
Rechts würde das aber auch nichts schaden ...




Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn der Teich später befüllt und der Bereich hinter der Wand wieder verfüllt ist, hat diese Wand/Mauer keine wirkliche Funktion mehr, außer das sie wie eine Wurzelsperre funktionert.


*hüstelhust*
Dem würde ich vehement widersprechen wollen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (22. Sep. 2019)

Wenn Du die Wand in dieser Form und Linie in einem Zug erstellen kannst, sollte diese auch nicht kippen. Wenn möglich, würde ich jedoch an den jeweiligen Enden zwei kleine Stützen in Form einer abwärts führenden Mauertreppe eiplanen, welche jeweils unterhalb der Terrassen verschwindet. Wie hoch sollen die Wände werden bzw. wie tief wird es dort sein? Wenn es über 1,50 in die Tiefe geht würde ich an dieser Stelle (da auch nur einseitig geplant) 24,5 cm Betonschalsteine nutzen. Sonst könnte es auch schon mit 17,5 cm reichen, aber ein Stahlbetonringanker sollte oberhalb vorhanden immer sein.

Edit: bearbeitetes Foto vergessen


----------



## Zacky (22. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Dem würde ich vehement widersprechen wollen.



Im Grunde genommen hast Du ja Recht...nachdrückendes Erdreich ist stets ein Risiko und würde eine einfache Folienwand eindrücken. Von daher hat die Mauer bei senkrechten Wänden wiederum doch ihre Berechtigung & Bestimmung. Es gibt aber auch ein-zwei Bespiele, wo steile Wände nur im natürlichen Erdreich gestaltet sind und auch nichts weiter passiert. Sicherer ist auf jeden Fall eine stabile Betonwand.


----------



## Jochen_K (22. Sep. 2019)

Hi ihr lieben,

Also zu den Fragen:
Ja die vier Bereiche sind nur in der Skizze getrennt, real kann ich die „am Stück“ bauen.
Was eher nicht geht ist der Vorschlag von Zacky eine Verstrebung unter die Terrasse zu bauen, diese sind bereits vorhanden.
Toll, und beim Schreiben kommt mir dass ich diese auch etwas „einreißen“ könnte, denn wenn der Teich fertig ist sollen diese mit WPC belegt werden. Somit kann ich da evtl. Doch noch etwas sinnvoll konstruieren...

Danke für die Inspiration!

Zur Höhe der Wände, ich will im Teich maximal 1,3-1,5m tief werden, die Wände selbst können aber auch etwas niedriger, bzw. Der Boden ab 1m Tiefe flach abfallen bis auf die maximale Teichtiefe. Ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine ;-)

Carsten, auch an dich Danke für den Tipp mit den Stützwinkeln!
In irgendeine Richtung werde ich diese auf jeden Fall bauen können.


----------



## DbSam (22. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Zacky,

wir kennen seine Bodenverhältnisse nicht, gar nicht, überhaupt nicht.
Er beschreibt diese selbst als 'relativ lockeren Boden' ...
Eine einzelne freistehende Mauer kann es im Laufe der Zeit in Richtung Teich drücken. Das geht auch schneller, wenn er zum Beispiel mit einer Rüttelplatte auf seiner Terrasse 'herumhüpft'. (... und sei es erst in ein paar Jahren, falls diese jetzt fertig sein sollte.) Das Wasser gibt kurz nach und macht der Mauer Platz ...

Ebenso sollte man auch Extremwetter einkalkulieren. Wie z.B. letzten Jahreswechsel 2018/2019, eine Woche Dauerregen mit folgendem Dauerfrost. Auch in solchen Fällen kann der Druck von Seite des Erdreiches höher sein.



Zacky schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch ein-zwei Bespiele, wo steile Wände nur im natürlichen Erdreich gestaltet sind und auch nichts weiter passiert.


Logisch, man kann ja auch im Lotto zufällig mal einen Volltreffer landen. 

Aus meiner Sicht sollte man daher zumindest die kleinsten und einfachsten statischen Anforderungen berücksichtigen und zumindest die Wand als solches 'kippel- und bruchsicher' konstruieren.
Von L-Winkeln und ähnlichen Dingen rede ich ja schon gar nicht ... 

Zur Frage von Jochen:
Einer weitere Möglichkeit an beiden Enden wäre auch, diese ca. 2m länger zu bauen und das verlängerte Stück von der Innenseite mit bindigem Erdreich wieder anfüllen (verdichten nicht vergessen).
Ein weiterer 'Abstützknick', wie oben geschrieben, ist aber vermutlich einfacher und schneller zu bewerkstelligen.


Gruß Carsten

Edit: 
Jochen, mein Vorschlag mit 'Abstützknick' ging in diese Richtung:
 
Diesen 'Abstützknick' am besten als Dreieck ausführen, oben nicht länger als 0,5 m. Unten minimal 1 m lang, besser1,5 m.
Die Kraft kann dann sicher nach unten abgeleitet werden.

Wenn Du Deine Terrasse einreisen willst, dann kannst Du aber auch gleich L-Winkel setzen.


----------



## Jochen_K (22. Sep. 2019)

Hey,

also in die gezeigte Richtung wären Stützwinkel kein Thema, mit den Schalungssteinen kann ich dann ja auch noch prima Bewährung einbringen.
Die Idee mit den L-Steinen fand ich gerade super, bis ich deren Gewicht gesehen habe... 185kg... ich habe zwar einen Minibagger hier stehen, aber 185kg bekomme ich damit nicht bewegt, Kran wird mir zu teuer, also wohl doch Mauern. ;-)


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Logisch, man kann ja auch im Lotto zufällig mal einen Volltreffer landen.


Räusper räusper. 
Zahlst mir den Gewinn vom Wochenende gleich oder sofort aus 
Ansonsten,  um beim Thema zu bleiben.
Was ist den das für ein Haus und was hat das für Fundamente oder gar einen Keller?


----------



## Jochen_K (22. Sep. 2019)

Hi René,

Das Haus ist massiv und voll unterkellert, somit sollte der Boden im Teichbereich zumindest relaxt sein oder warum fragst du?


----------



## DbSam (22. Sep. 2019)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> oder warum fragst du?


Na ja, sicher wegen den Druckverhältnissen ...
Die nächste Frage wäre, ob die Terrasse aufgeschüttet wurde oder nicht ...

Eigentlich kann man Dir aus der Ferne mit den dürftigen Angaben keine richtigen Tipps geben.
Du siehst ja, selbst eine 'freistehende' Mauer ergibt hier Diskussionen.

Was ich an Deiner Stelle machen würde:
Ich würde den Chef der Baufirma meines Hauses fragen.
Der kennt die Bodenverhältnisse genau, der weiß wie breit der Baugraben war, was aufgeschüttet wurde und was nicht ...
Der sollte auch wissen, wie eine solche Teichmauer fachlich richtig ausgeführt wird.
Außerdem sollte er genügend Baumängel bezüglich Bodensetzungen/-bewegungen in Deiner und seiner Baugegend kennen und kann Dir somit die besten Tipps geben.
Was Du dann daraus machst, das ist wieder eine andere Sache. 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Mal was anderes in Sachen Bodensetzung/-bewegung ...
Bei einer Bekannten wurden nach ca. 8-9 Jahren nach Übergabe auf der Hangseite die Lichtschächte eingedrückt und das trotz der Verstärkungen in den Schachtaufsätzen ...

Und irgendwo hier im Forum geistert auch ein eingestürzter Teich herum.
Und sicherlich finden sich auch einige Beispiele, in denen es gut gegangen ist. Davon kann man als Ratgeber aber nicht ausgehen.

PPS:
Verzeiht meine Hartnäckigkeit in solchen Fällen.
Vielleicht habe ich beruflich in letzter Zeit mit zu vielen 'gehtschonso'-Leuten zusammenarbeiten und dann denen ihre Grütze bereinigen müssen.

PPPS:
Ich geh mal wieder raus, Drainage legen.

Vielleicht könnte ich die dort auch weglassen, könnte ja auch ohne funktionieren ...
lol


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Jochen, wenn Du die Terrasse sowieso mal richten willst dann mach doch das gleich alles weg. Du könntest dann die Stützwand ohne Ecken in einem Stück/Linie von links oben nach rechts unten durchziehen was auch dann das Folielegen und Verputzen vereinfachen wird. Wenn Du fertig bist und die grobe Arbeit vorbei baust Du eine neue Terrasse die teilweise über die Mauer auskragt - könnte spannend aussehen. Eine von vielen Möglichkeiten einer Stützwand kannst  Du in meiner Baubeschreibung Beitrag 36 sehen. Weiter viel Spaß wünsch ich Dir


----------



## Jochen_K (9. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit letztem Jahr in einer beruflich spannenden aber eben auch anstrengenden Situation, daher geht das Thema (und wegen Winter-Unmotivation) jetzt erst weiter...

@4711LIMA deine Denkweise gefällt mir was die Befestigung der Steilwände angeht, so werde ich es wohl auch machen.
Habe gestern mal ein „Luftbild“ der aktuellen Situation gemacht, versuche es gleich hier einzustellen, somit sind die Grundgedanken zum UferBau erst mal durch.
Wozu ich mich absolut nicht entscheiden kann ist die Art der Filterung, Filterteich vs technischem Filter. Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Fan vom Filterteich, hatte ihn ja schon am alten Teich und da hat es gut funktioniert.
Durch unsere aktuellen örtlichen Gegebenheiten habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass ich nur einen recht kleinen Filterteich bauen kann bei der gewünschten Teichform/Größe, weshalb ich darüber nachdenke diesmal eher auf einen technischen Filter zu setzen.
Anbei das Bild der Übersicht nochmal, blau = Teich, Gelb = Filterbereich.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Feb. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage wäre,


Warum outest du dich nicht !
 Können wir dich in diesen Sachen doch als Profi angeben ! Das Thema scheint eigentlich ja durch , kommt aber 
In regelmäßigen Abständen wieder auf !
Und deine PPPPPPPSes gefallen mir ! Nur hört man nix mehr was deine Frau sagt !


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (10. Feb. 2020)

Habe dasselbe Problem.

Untergrund ist abbauwürdiger Schotter.

1. Lösungsweg: Ca. 75° Böschung. Fasergebundener Spritzbeton zum Aufspritzen (der "steht", rinnt nicht auseinander wie Füllbeton). Laut Preisliste bei einem Fertigbetonwerk kostet der Betonmörtel zugestellt samt Betonpumpen-Mobilkran etwa €1.500,-
Laut Fertigbetonwerk sollte der "Endschlauchführer" eine kundige Person sein, ein Maurer, er muss nicht wie Schwarzenegger trainiert sein (weil der Schlauch rückschlagen kann), das kann jeder machen...  Faserbeton wird auch zur Baugrubenabsicherung verwendet.

2. Lösungsweg: 90° Baggerung. Spritzbeton eines Tiefbauunternehmens: Laut Angebot etwa € 9.000,- (50cm senkrecht baggern; 50 cm Betonmörtel aufspritzen; weitere 50cm senkrecht baggern; 50 cm Betonmörtel aufspritzen; weitere 50cm senkrecht baggern; 50 cm Betonmörtel aufspritzen; Beton abdecken?...). Die Krux dürfte der Mann sein, der bei der Betonpumpe den Schlauch führt. Der benötigt Schutzausrüstung, lange Hose, langärmliges Hemd, Stiefel mit Gamaschen, Schutzhelm, Schutzbrille gegen Aufspritzer; hochgezogene Schutzhandschuhe; Augenwaschflasche muss vorrätig sein. Vielleicht kommt aber auch eine extra Betonpumpe zum Einsatz. Oder vielleicht soll ich auch nur abgezockt werden.

3.) Lösungsweg: Spundwand bohren lassen; Beton rein. Nur für Millionäre.

Solange du Wasser im Teich hast, gleicht der Wasserdruck den Erddruck aus. Der Eisdruck im Winter wird durch den Eisdruck des gefrorenen Bodens abgefangen. Wegen Eisdruck bräuchte man keinen Faserbeton, aber der Aufpreis ist nicht schlimm, da kommen Stehzeiten des Fertigbetonwagens teurer, weil ein Idiot vor dem Grundstück parkt...

Im Prinzip ist es daher egal, ob du Hohlblock-Betonsteine aufschichtest (und mit Beton auffüllst) oder Spritzbeton verwendest oder du eine Holzwand hinstellst (damit die Folie keine Falten wirft). Eben solange Wasser drin ist. Und Du wirst ja nicht das Wasser auslassen, wozu denn...

Die Beckenlösungen in Teichen werden laut Norbert Jorek deswegen gebaut, weil dadurch Arbeitsstunden anfallen, an denen der Unternehmer gutes Geld verdient.

Wenn Du keinen Spritzbeton nimmst, wird wohl eine Steilböschung besser, weil dort Vlies und Folie während des Baus aufliegen. Denk ich mir als Unerfahrener.


----------

